# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  ME/Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom(CVS) - Artikels

## Agnes574

*ME/CVS-Het Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom.*

Het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom is een complex probleem. 
Het is een syndroom met ernstige vermoeidheid en met een groot aantal lichamelijke en psychische klachten. 
De symptomen en de intensiteit ervan kunnen sterk wisselen van persoon tot persoon en bij eenzelfde persoon ook van dag tot dag of zelfs van uur tot uur.

De meest opvallende en veralgemeende klachten zijn:

* perioden met allesoverheersende moeheid en uitputting;
* niet-verkwikkende slaap;
* krachtloosheid in spieren van armen, benen, rug en nek;
* langdurige herstelperiode;
* plotse hardnekkige spierkrampen, spierpijn na inspanningen of gewrichtspijn;
* ernstige beperking van geestelijke inspanningen door hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, concentratieproblemen;
* geen weerstand tegen stress. 

Deze symptomen komen zelfs na geringe inspanning voor en beperken de patiënt ernstig in zijn activiteiten. Bij sommige patiënten treedt geleidelijk herstel op na 1 tot 2 jaar. Anderen kunnen jarenlang ziek blijven. Het verloop is zeer wisselend van persoon tot persoon.


*Oorzaak*
Er is geen eenduidige verklaring voor de oorzaak van CVS. Het uitgebreid wetenschappelijk onderzoek van de voorbije jaren heeft tot nu toe zeer verschillende gegevens en hypothesen opgeleverd en is nog in volle ontwikkeling. Sommige onderzoekers en artsen zoeken naar een zuiver lichamelijke oorzaak (zoals bepaalde infecties). Anderen gaan ervan uit dat ook psychische en psychosociale oorzaken (zoals een overactieve levensstijl, psychische ontwikkelingsstoornissen...) meespelen.

In Belgie zou mogelijk 0,1 tot 0,5 % van de bevolking aan CVS lijden, al is de aandoening slechts bij een klein deel gediagnosticeerd. In totaal gaat het dus om 15.000 tot 20.000 Belgen. De meeste patiënten zijn tussen 20 en 45 jaar oud, maar ook kinderen en adolescenten kunnen door de aandoening worden getroffen. Driekwart van de patiënten zijn vrouwelijk.

*Behandeling*
Net zoals er geen duidelijkheid is over de juiste oorzaak, is er ook geen uniforme behandeling. Zowel behandelingen met als zonder geneesmiddelen worden, al dan niet gecombineerd, gebruikt.

Mensen die aan CVS lijden, kunnen door de huisarts verwezen worden naar een referentiecentrum voor CVS voor diagnose en behandelingsadvies. Een multidisciplinair team van specialisten inwendige geneeskunde, psychiatrie en revalidatiegeneeskunde stellen een diagnose. Nadien wordt in nauw overleg met de huisarts een behandelingsadvies opgesteld. Dit kan een individueel revalidatieprogramma zijn of een verdere behandeling door de huisarts met ondersteuning van het referentiecentrum. Veel aandacht gaat hierbij naar het opnieuw inschakelen van de patiënt in zijn beroepsomgeving.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS of ME) deel 1* 

*Een ziekte met vele namen*  
Wanneer men het heeft over CVS of "chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom", worden heel wat verschillende benamingen door elkaar gebruikt. Dit heeft alles te maken met de onduidelijkheid die nog bestaat over de oorzaken, diagnose en behandeling van de ziekte.

*ME* staat voor Myalgische Encephalomyelitis. De term dateert van 1956 en duidt op een aandoening van hersenen en ruggemerg, met spierpijn en een grote vermoeidheid als voornaamste symptomen.

*PVFS of Post-Viral Fatigue Syndrome*: gaat uit van de veronderstelling dat de ziekte wordt ontlokt door de afweerreactie van het lichaam tegen een - niet nader geïdentificeerd- virus.

*CFIDS* staat voor Chronic Fatigue (and) Immune Dysfunction Syndrome: men veronderstelt dat de chronische vermoeidheid wordt veroorzaakt door een verstoord, en meer bepaald door een hyperreactief immuunsysteem.

*CFS* staat voor Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Deze benaming biedt het voordeel dat ze niet verwijst naar mogelijke oorzaken, noch naar andere typerende kenmerken behalve de altijd aanwezige vermoeidheid. Zolang de ziekte niet beter begrepen, beschreven en bekend is, verdient deze "neutrale" benaming wellicht de voorkeur. De Nederlandse vertaling is CVS: Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom. 


*Chronisch vermoeid of CVS?* 

Chronische vermoeidheid is in de geneeskunde een veelgehoorde klacht: zowat 2% van de bevolking zou ermee te kampen hebben. Bij het merendeel van deze mensen wordt de vermoeidheid veroorzaakt door een psychiatrische aandoening (depressie, psychosomatieke klachten, angsten...), door organische problemen of door een combinatie van psychologische , lichamelijke en sociale factoren.

Men spreekt echter pas van CVS (Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom) wanneer de chronische vermoeidheid geen aanwijsbare oorzaak heeft. Dit zou impliceren dat de diagnose alleen maar door uitsluiting kan worden gesteld. Sinds 1994 bestaat er evenwel een consensus die de criteria voor CVS zo ondubbelzinnig mogelijk vastlegt. 


*Criteria* 

Hoofdcriterium
Om te spreken van CVS, moet aan één hoofdcriterium en ook nog aan 6 tot 8 nevencriteria voldaan worden.
• Het hoofdcriterium is een klinisch vastgestelde, onverklaarbare voortdurende of steeds weerkerende vermoeidheid of uitputting die 6 maanden of langer duurt. De vermoeidheid is op een bepaald (soms aanwijsbaar) moment begonnen en was dus niet levenslang aanwezig. Ze is niet het gevolg van grote inspanningen. Ze verdwijnt of vermindert niet door te rusten. Ze veroorzaakt een ernstige daling van de lichamelijke en geestelijke prestaties, en heeft daardoor een grote weerslag op het professionele, familiale en sociale leven.
Bovendien moeten andere ziektebeelden die chronische vermoeidheid kunnen veroorzaken, worden uitgesloten, met name:
-auto-immune chronisch inflammatoire aandoeningen (b.v. multiple sclerose) of kanker; 
-bacteriële, parasitaire, HIV- of schimmelinfecties; 
-chronische long-, hart-, maag-, darm-, lever-, nier-, bloed- of endocrinologische aandoeningen; 
-neuromusculaire aandoeningen; 
-bekende psychiatrische aandoeningen of slaapstoornissen; 
-bijwerkingen van geneesmiddelen, misbruik van drugs of alcohol; 
-blootstelling aan toxische stoffen. 

• Nevencriteria
Bij de nevencriteria onderscheiden we objectieve en subjectieve symptomen. Aan meer dan 6 subjectieve + 2 objectieve symptomen, of aan ten minste 8 subjectieve symptomen moet worden voldaan.

Objectieve symptomen:
• temperatuur tussen 37,5 en 38,6 °C; 
• atypische keelontsteking (zonder ontstekingsvocht); 
• tastbare pijnlijke hals- of okselklieren.

Subjectieve symptomen:
• koude rillingen of lichte koorts; 
• keelpijn en pijnlijke hals- of okselkleiren; 
• veralgemeende spierzwakte of spierpijn; 
• spierslapte die langer dan 24 uur na een inspanning blijft bestaan (en die voordien niet aanwezig was); 
• verspringende spierpijnen zonder ontsteking; 
• slaapstoornissen; 
• klachtencomplex is abrupt ontstaan (binnen een bereik van maximum 2 dagen) 
• minstens één neuropsychiatrische klacht 

Wanneer men deze strikte criteria hanteert, zou maar 1 à 2 mensen op 1000 aan CVS lijden, dus zowat één tiende van alle mensen die zich chronisch vermoeid voelen. 


*Geen yuppie ziekte* 

CVS werd vroeger ook wel eens smalend "de yuppie-ziekte" genoemd, omdat men dacht dat ze vooral jonge, hardwerkende, carrièregerichte mensen trof. Intussen is duidelijk geworden:
• dat de meeste patiënten tussen 20 en 50 jaar oud zijn, maar de ziekte ook voorkomt bij kinderen vanaf 7 jaar; 
• dat CVS méér voorkomt bij vrouwen (ong. 1 man op 3 vrouwen); 
• dat de ziekte in alle socio-economische groepen voorkomt, maar iets meer bij onderwijzend personeel en bij medische en paramedische beroepen; 
• dat CVS-patiënten vaak een zeer actief, druk en vrij gestresseerd leven leidden. 


*Oorzaken* 

Over de oorzaken van CVS bestaan verschillende theorieën, maar niet één daarvan levert een onomstotelijk bewijs.

• Een mogelijke hypothese is dat CVS wordt veroorzaakt door een -nog niet geïdentificeerd- virus dat het immuunsysteem voortdurend activeert.
Er zijn inderdaad heel wat virussen bekend die tijdens de infectieperiode een sterke vermoeidheid veroorzaken. Van sommige virussen, zoals het Epstein-Barr virus (beter gekend als de mononucleosis of the kissing disaese) weet men dat ze uitzonderlijk een chronisch actieve infectie veroorzaken, met blijvende vermoeidheid als gevolg. Correlaties tussen Epstein-Barr en CVS, en tussen CVS en andere bekende virussen zoals Herpes type 6, HIV en een aantal enterovirussen, zijn uitvoerig bestudeerd, maar nooit kon een oorzakelijk verband worden vastgesteld.

• Hoewel tot nog toe dus geen "CVS -virus" kon worden geïdentificeerd, laat men de mogelijkheid open dat een virus, of zelfs een ander voorbijgaand trauma, een chronische reactie van het immuunsysteem veroorzaakt. Dit betekent dat het immuunsysteem voortdurend actief blijft, ook wanneer de infectie al voorbij is. Abnormaal hoge dosissen van immuunactiverende factoren - waarvan sommige inderdaad vermoeidheid kunnen veroorzaken- zouden daardoor in de bloedstroom terechtkomen en tot een chronische uitputting leiden.
Overigens heeft vrij recent onderzoek aangetoond dat in de orgaansystemen waarover de patiënt het meeste klaagt -de spieren, het immuunstelsel, het bloedstelsel- persistente virussen worden gevonden. Bij gezonde personen worden ziekteverwekkende virussen op relatief korte termijn (enkele weken of maanden) geëvacueerd, terwijl bij CVS-patiënten de virussen lange tijd, zelfs nog jaren nà de infectie, aanwezig blijven.
• Andere theorieën gaan dan weer in de richting van endocriene stoornissen, of zoeken naar psychologische factoren.
• En tenslotte blijft het mogelijk dat CVS wordt veroorzaakt door één enkele, tot nog toe onbekende factor.


*Diagnose* 

Er bestaat geen test waarmee de diagnose van CVS ondubbelzinnig kan worden gesteld.
De arts zal dan ook in de eerste plaats goed moeten luisteren naar zijn/haar patiënt, en de klachten die hij/zij beschrijft toetsen aan de standaardcriteria (zie hoger).

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS of ME) vervolg,deel 2* 

De meeste voorkomende klachten van CVS-patiënten zijn:
• de ziekte is plots begonnen, maar werd meestal voorafgegaan door een infectie (griepachtige aandoening, keelontsteking, maagdarmontsteking...); 
zelfs een minieme inspanning veroorzaakt een extreme vermoeidheid in de spieren (myalgie) waarvan men slechts langzaam herstelt. Vaak heeft men ook last van onwillekeurige spiercontracties; 
• men kan helemaal niet, of slechts deeltijds werken; 
• hoofdpijn 
• cognitieve stoornissen zoals concentratie- en aandachtsproblemen, geheugenstoornissen, moeilijkheden om te spreken (zich vergissen in woorden). Samen leiden deze klachten tot een vermindering van de intellectuele mogelijkheden; 
• grote schommelingen in de fitheidstoestand: men is niet de hele dag door vermoeid; 
een- voor de patiënt- overdreven lichamelijke of intellectuele inspanning kan een opstoot uitlokken; 
• een overactiviteit van het autonome zenuwstelsel, met bijvoorbeeld frequent urineren, (hart)kloppingen enz.; 
• griepachtige klachten die af en toe de kop opsteken, met keelpijn en pijnlijk gezwollen lymfeklieren ; 
• verstoorde lichaamstemperatuur met nachtelijk zweten, koude lichaamsuiteinden (vingers, tenen...) en soms ook lichte koorts en rillingen; 
• slaapstoornissen (in de beginfase vooral slaperigheid, en daarna inslaap- en/of doorslaapstoornissen); 
• slechte fijne motoriek en evenwichtsstoornissen die erger worden bij duisternis; 
• stoornissen van de zintuigen met o.m. paresthesie (jeuk en kriebelingen), 
• tinnitus (geluidswaarnemingen) en fotofobie (lichtschuwheid); 
• uitgesproken alcoholintolerantie; 
• emotionele labliteit; 
• atypsiche depressie (geen echte depressie), met soms ook depersonalisatie (zelfvervreemding) en desoriëntatie; 
• spastisch colon . 

In een tweede fase zal de arts trachten om de klachten te objectiveren door een klinisch onderzoek. In de meeste gevallen levert dit evenwel maar weinig resultaat op.

• Bij sommige patiënten stelt men een -weliswaar atypische- keelontsteking en gezwollen lymfeklieren vast. 
• Het neurologisch onderzoek toont vaak een abnormale Rombergtest aan (wankelen en neiging tot vallen wanneer men met gesloten voeten en ogen rechtop moet staan) en soms ook onwillekeurige spiercontracties; andere neurologische tekens komen alleen maar voor als de ziekte werd voorafgegaan door een infectie die ook het centraal zenuwstelsel heeft aangetast. 
• De spierzwakte kan duidelijk worden vastgesteld bij een inspanning, maar niet in rusttoestand. 
• De bloeddruk is gewoonlijk laag. 
• Meestal wordt het klinisch onderzoek nog aangevuld met een aantal routine-onderzoeken zoals laboratoriumonderzoek van het bloed, een echocardiogram of ritmeonderzoek van het hart (ECG), een EEG (electrocardiogram), een radiografie van de borstkas (RX thorax), een ruggemergpunctie, een hersenscan, een MR-onderzoek van de hersenen (magnetische resonantie)...

Deze en eventuele andere onderzoeken zijn ook nuttig om andere uitlokkende oorzaken van de chronische vermoeidheid (bv MS) uit te sluiten.


*Behandeling*  

Wanneer de hypothese van CVS wordt weerhouden, is het belangrijk dat de arts in een open gesprek met de patiënt de situatie uiteenzet, de prognose bespreekt en de mogelijke behandelingen overloopt.
Over de behandeling van CVS bestaat evenmin consensus, en er wordt nogal wat geëxperimenteerd met geneesmiddelen, supplementen, psychotherapie enz. 


Een aantal courante behandelingsmethoden zijn:

• Tricyclische antidepressiva: in lage dosissen kunnen ze nuttig zijn voor patiënten met een CVS. Ze worden in hoge dosissen voorgeschreven aan patiënten met een depressieve gemoedstoestand die door endogene (dwz vanuit het lichaam zelf) of reactieve factoren kan worden veroorzaakt. 
• Amantadine (Amantan®), is een geneesmiddel dat oorspronkelijk werd gebruikt in de ziekte van Parkinson, en sinds enige tijd ook bij MS-patiënten die eveneens met een sterke algemene vermoeidheid te kampen kunnen hebben.
Recent werd aangetoond dat dit middel ook antivirale eigenschappen bezit, en met name preventieve bescherming biedt tegen influenza A-infecties. 
• Calciumantagonisten kunnen nuttig zijn voor de symptomatische behandeling van spierpijnen, die bij 75% van de CVS-patiënten voorkomen. 
• Er zijn nogal wat aanwijzingen dat de essentiële vetzuren linoleenzuur en alfalinoleenzuur bescherming vormen tegen virale infecties. Toediening van deze vetzuren zou bij CVS-patiënten een gunstig effect hebben. 
• Omdat heel wat symptomen van CVS wijzen op een ontregeld immuunsysteem, heeft men verschillende vormen van immunotherapie uitgetest, zoals de toediening van hoge dosissen immunoglobinen.
• CVS-patiënten krijgen soms extreem hoge dosissen vitaminen (B12, B6, vitmine C) of mineralen (vooral magnesium en zink) toegediend, of ze gaan op eigen initiatief supplementen slikken. Het nut hiervan is niet wetenschappelijk bewezen, de mogelijke gevaren van overdosering daarentegen zijn wel duidelijk aangetoond. 
• Psychotherapie en gedragstherapie. Vanuit de gedragstherapie maakt men een onderscheid tussen de oorzakelijke factoren van CVS (b.v. virale infecties) en de onderhoudende factoren (b.v. een onregelmatig rust- en activiteitenschema. In de cognitieve gedragstherapie steunt de behandeling grotendeels op een betere hantering van de onderhoudende factoren die er vaak voor zorgen dat het CVS steeds ernstigere vormen aaneemt. Volgende thema's komen in de therapie aan bod:
• verwerking van de ziekte en het invaliderend aspect; 
• het zoeken naar een aan gepaste levensstijl; 
• revalidatie op fysiek en psychosociaal vlak; 
• behandeling van slaapproblemen en eventueel aanwezige emotionele problemen zoals stressklachten of depressies. 

In de praktijk blijkt een combinatie van een oorzakelijke aanpak, een symptomatische behandeling van de ergste klachten, een ondersteunende behandeling en een goede pychologische begeleiding het meeste vruchten af te werpen. Dit vereist een multidisciplinaire aanpak waarbij zowel internisten, neuropsychiaters als fysiotherapeuten, paramedici, partners en familieleden een rol te spelen hebben.

Een goede pyschologische begeleiding is belangrijk om de gevoelens van angst, wrok, ontevredenheid enz. van de patiënt op te vangen. Naast de lichamelijke klachten kampt hij immers ook met woede en onmacht tegenover het verlies van zijn intellectuele capaciteiten, met problemen op het werk (langdurig ziekteverzuim), onbegrip van de omgeving enz. 


*CVS en levenstijl*  

-Rust en inspanning
Vermits één van kenmerken van CVS een hyperactief immuunsysteem is, wordt de patiënt in een eerste fase meestal aangeraden om gedurende een periode zeer veel te rusten.Daarna wordt gestart met het progressief opbouwen van een inspanningsschema, waarbij de patiënt zelf zijn grenzen moet ontdekken en die beetje bij beetje leert verleggen. Het komt erop aan het juiste evenwicht te vinden tussen inspanning en rust, en grote inspanningen die een opstoot kunnen uitlokken, te vermijden.

-Werk en gezin
In veel gevallen moet de patiënt lange tijd ziekteverlof moet nemen, en/of een andere arbeidsregeling vinden, zoals deeltijds werk of thuiswerk. Helaas slaagt niet iedereen daarin, en zien CVS-patienten zich soms verplicht om hun werk op te zeggen en invaliditeit aan te vragen.
De zorg voor het huishouden en de eventuele kinderen weegt vaak te zwaar. In Amsterdam wordt momenteel geëxperimenteerd met een buddysysteem, naar analogie met de AIDS-buddies- waarbij buddies zowel practische hulp (koken, inkopen, zorg voor de kinderen...) als emotionele steun bieden.

-Voeding
Een gezonde, evenwichtige voeding is uiteraard belangrijk. Een voldoende aanvoer van complexe koolhydraten is nodig, o.m. om de hypoglycemieaanvallen die bij CVS frequent zijn- te voorkomen.
Sterk beperkende diëten, zoals die in de alternatieve geneeskunde vaak worden gepromoot, hebben hun nut niét bewezen, evenmin als het populaire anti-candidadieet.
CVS-patiënten verdragen over het algemeen geen alcohol, en zullen dat in principe dan ook spontaan vermijden.

-Zwangerschap
CVS-patiënten kunnen zonder problemen de pil blijven nemen. 
Tijdens de zwangerschap wordt bij de meeste vrouwen een merkelijke verbetering van hun toestand vastgesteld. Toch betekent dit niet noodzakelijk een aansporing voor CVS-patiënten om zwanger te worden: na de geboorte volgt immers een vermoeiende postnatale periode, en ook later kan de zorg voor een kind behoorlijk belastend zijn.
Er bestaat geen enkele aanwijzing dat CVS aan de foetus kan worden doorgegeven.

-Autorijden
Door de verminderde cognitieve en visuele capaciteit, kan autorijden gevaarlijk zijn. de verzekering moet op de hoogte worden gebracht van het gezondheidsprobleem. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS of ME) vervolg,deel 3* 

Hoewel tot nog toe dus geen "CVS -virus" kon worden geïdentificeerd, laat men de mogelijkheid open dat een virus, of zelfs een ander voorbijgaand trauma, een chronische reactie van het immuunsysteem veroorzaakt. Dit betekent dat het immuunsysteem voortdurend actief blijft, ook wanneer de infectie al voorbij is. Abnormaal hoge dosissen van immuunactiverende factoren - waarvan sommige inderdaad vermoeidheid kunnen veroorzaken- zouden daardoor in de bloedstroom terechtkomen en tot een chronische uitputting leiden.

Overigens heeft vrij recent onderzoek aangetoond dat in de orgaansystemen waarover de patiënt het meeste klaagt -de spieren, het immuunstelsel, het bloedstelsel- persistente virussen worden gevonden. Bij gezonde personen worden ziekteverwekkende virussen op relatief korte termijn (enkele weken of maanden) geëvacueerd, terwijl bij CVS-patiënten de virussen lange tijd, zelfs nog jaren nà de infectie, aanwezig blijven.

Andere theorieën gaan dan weer in de richting van endocriene stoornissen, of zoeken naar psychologische factoren.

En tenslotte blijft het mogelijk dat CVS wordt veroorzaakt door één enkele, tot nog toe onbekende factor....  

Referentiecentra voor CVS in Belgie 
• UZ Pellenberg, Weligerveld 1, 3212 Pellenberg, tel. 016 33 88 75; 
• UZ Antwerpen, Wilrijkstraat 10, 2650 Edegem, tel. 03 821 45 88; 
• UZ Gent, Polikliniek 2, De Pintelaan 185, 9000 Gent, tel. 09 240 23 50; 
• UCL Site Saint Luc Woluwe, Avenue Hippocrate 10, 1200 Brussel, tel. 02 764 16 65 ; 
Site Mont-Godinne, Avenue Therasse 1, 5530 Yvoir, (Namur), tel. 081 42 36 91; 
• AZ VUB, Laarbeeklaan 101, 1090 Jette, tel. 02 477 57 14, (voor kinderen en adolescenten jonger dan 18 jaar).
Centra Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg

Bij de Centra Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg kan je terecht bij een psycholoog of psychotherapeut aan minimale kosten. Je betaalt enkel een administratieve bijdrage. Je kan adressen opvragen bij :

Verbond der Verzorgingsinstellingen (VVI), Guimardstraat 1, 1040 Brussel, tel. 02 511 80 08; 
Federatie van Diensten voor Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg (FDGG), Martelaarslaan 204 B, 9000 Gent, tel. 09 233 50 99. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## zirus

Beste Agnes,
Met interesse heb ik je artikelen gelezen. Je schrijft met name over diverse virussen waarvan ik weet dat ze mogelijk verwoestende effecten kunnen hebben, maar in onderzoeken is geen direct verband aangetoond tussen deze virussen en me/cvs.
Van nabij heb ik meegemaakt dat iemand middels een dieet dat met name het immuunsysteem versterkt een genezend effect kan hebben op cvs patienten.
Weet jij Agnes of er ook onderzoeken zijn gedaan om middels een dieet het immuunsysteem te verbeteren waardoor de ziekten als cvs, ms en andere soorten zenuwziekten kunnen worden aangepakt? Ik weet weinig immunologen zich op dit vlak bezig houden en de meeste cvs-patienten en mogelijk andere als gezond zijnde, naar huis sturen, altans is dat mijn ervaring. Het dieet dat deze patient heeft gedaan richt zich voornamelijk op breed spectrum-probiotica, gezonde natuurlijke vetten in de juiste verhouding en overige voeding op de juiste wijze voorbehandeld o.a. desembrood en salades met bio-ingredienten. Met name fabrieksbehandeld voedsel dient te worden vermeden vanwege conserverende stoffen en resten schadelijke stoffen door chemische behandeling van voedsel zoals geharde vetten in margarine, halvarine en braadvetten en vele andere.
Weet jij of er in deze richting ook onderzoeken worden gedaan?
Ik heb wel gehoord van het probiotica en pancreatis onderzoek die zo slecht uitgevallen is met doden.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb al gehoord van een 'Candida-dieet'...maar het fijne weet ik er ook niet van...ik zal eens gaan zoeken; als ik nuttige info vind zet ik het hier meteen neer..maar geef me even aub..deze CVS-er is even KO...ferm over haar grenzen gegaan  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## zirus

Neem de tijd Agnes, want ik heb de tijd. Stel je zou het genezende dieet hebben gevonden, dan nog is er zoiets als het die-off effect ook wel ontgiftingseffect genoemd. Je voelt je nog zieker dan voorheen, maar het gaat goed. Dat is toch uitermate verwarrend, want je lichaam vertelt je eigenlijk dat je op de verkeerde weg bent terwijl daar wel doorheen moet en al op weg bent om gezond te worden. Ik ken iemand die onder leiding van een specialist daar al jaren mee zit te tobben. Ik heb trouwens ook ergens gelezen dat als je kalm aan begint met het ontgiftingsproces deze effecten vaak ook meevallen, maar het duurt wel wat langer. Hebt je ook gehoort dat een beetje 'vuil' (aardorganismen) naar binnen krijgen heel gezond schijnt te zijn? Deze zitten voornamelijk op rauwe onbespoten groenten, evt zuur gemaakt met citroen en rauwe biohoning. Geen azijn en geen suiker of andere zoetigheid, dat steriliseert weer teveel ook in je darmen enz.
Die xx-jes van jou vindt ik leuk, dus krijg je ze weer terug.
xx

----------


## emc

De referentiecentra gaan vooral uit van het feit dat het een psychische aandoening is.
Ik heb cvs en ga twee maal fitnessen in een week en werk full-time afgewisseld met periodes van 4/5. Een depressief iemand kan opbouwen in de fitness, ik moet steeds van nul herstarten. En dat is maar één verschil. Veelal wordt een verhoogd aantal witte bloedcellen en NK- cellen opgemerkt wat bewijst dat je tegen een infectie vecht.
In België erkennen ze je maar in een referentiecentrum als je toegeeft dat je depressief bent. Idem voor de mutualiteit.......................... Ik ben geen leugenaar, dus ik geef niet toe. Sorry.....

----------


## emc

waar halen jullie trouwens de moed en energie om zulke lange teksten te typen???
Proficiat in elk geval, het kan ons alleen vooruit helpen.
Ooit cvs-online geprobeerd? Daar staat ook veel interessante info.
groetjes en voor ieder het beste.
emc

----------


## Agnes574

> De referentiecentra gaan vooral uit van het feit dat het een psychische aandoening is.
> Ik heb cvs en ga twee maal fitnessen in een week en werk full-time afgewisseld met periodes van 4/5. Een depressief iemand kan opbouwen in de fitness, ik moet steeds van nul herstarten. En dat is maar één verschil. Veelal wordt een verhoogd aantal witte bloedcellen en NK- cellen opgemerkt wat bewijst dat je tegen een infectie vecht.
> In België erkennen ze je maar in een referentiecentrum als je toegeeft dat je depressief bent. Idem voor de mutualiteit.......................... Ik ben geen leugenaar, dus ik geef niet toe. Sorry.....


EMC,

Ik heb bewondering voor je dat je nog kunt werken én fitnessen...ben zelfs beetje jaloers!!
Zou ook zo graag weer werken of sporten, ik zit al 9 jaar thuis..
Wat ik echter niet begrijp en even wil rechtzetten; 
Hoe kom je er bij dat je enkel wordt toegelaten in een referentiecentrum in Belgie mét een depressie??
Ik zit in het referentiecentrum UZ Gent en héél onze groep heeft géén depressie... de helft heeft zelfs nooit een depressie gehad!
Wat ik wél met je eens ben is het feit dat de referentiecentra's van een psychische oorzaak uit gaan...er wordt weinig tijd besteed aan 'activiteitenmanagement', maar zoveel méér tijd aan de psychische kant (leren nee zeggen, positief denken, observeren en interpreteren, etc,etc)

En wat betreft de lange artikelteksten...das kopieeren en plakken  :Wink: ...dat zou me écht niet lukken hoor om dat allemaal neer te typen!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## emc

Ik werk nog omdat ik een lening moet afbetalen. Ik fitness omdat de dokter me zei dat dat een positieve invloed zou hebben op cvs. Beiden zijn echter fataal voor mijn gezondheid hoewel ik het blijf doen om te tonen dat ik iemand ben. Maar ik vind nergens steun, noch psychisch, noch fysisch. Vroeger werd ik een tijdje relatief serieus genomen. Maar nu heb ik de indruk dat iedereen met me lacht. Mijn collega's maar ook mijn naaste familie en mijn huisartsen (behalve eentje). Ik teken positief voor de proeven van prof De Meirleir, en ook van andere artsen. Toch blijft iedereen me als plantrekker bekijken. Ik heb nul sociale contacten. Ik heb geen voldoening in mijn werk, in tegendeel, ik sta op instorten. En het familiaal aspect,... daar ik liever niets over kwijt. Ik sta helemaal alleen.

----------


## Constance

ga eens naar een internist(een goede)Hij kan je niet afhelpen van je vermoeidheid, maar bij mij zijn 2 beenmergpuncties gedaan, er zat een afwijking in die niet gevaarlijkwas maar hij stelde gelijk CVS vast omdat mijn temperatuur ook altijd tussen de 37.8 en 38.2 schommelde.Meld je ziek , laat dit onderzoek doen, blijf zolang mogelijk in de ziektewet in verband met je lening en op met een brief van je internist wordt je bij de uitkeringsinstantie voor 100 procent afgekeurd. Want zoals je het nu doet help je jezelf in een inrichting.Heel veel liefs en sterkte Constance

----------


## Agnes574

Gekopieerde post van 'sticky-onderwerp' bovenaan in deze rubriek!

Gebruikersgroep: CVS/ME (ex)patienten

Er is een mogelijkheid om gratis lid te worden van de gebruikersgroep voor CVS/ME (ex)patieneten. Hier kunnen mensen die CVS/ME hebben ervaringen delen met elkaar. Hier is de link: http://www.medicity.nl/group.php?groupid=10

----------


## zirus

Te veel fitnes kan je lichaam ook uitputten. Het beste resultaat bereik je m.i. als je wel blijft bewegen maar met zo weinig mogelijk inspanning. Het komt vrij vaak voor dat topsporters in een vermoeidheidsdip terecht komen of zelf helemaal moeten afhakenn en chronisch ziek worden.
In Nederland is men m.i. teveel op de CGT tour, over algemeen levert dat niet veel resultaat op. Het gaat teveel uit van een psychische dysfunktie, wat het m.i. helemaal niet is. Wel kan een teveel aan stress, verdriet enz. een mede-oorzaak zijn van cvs.
In diverse landen gaan een aantal medici ook uit van virussen als oorzaak, alleen is daar nog geen wetenschappelijk bewijs voor, hooguit aanwijzingen. Vaak worden virussen als aanleiding gezien voor cvs.
Ik denk dat slecht voedsel, en een gebrek aan het innemen van goed voedsel de hoofdoorzaak van cvs en dat het gevolg is dat het lichaam of het immuunsysteem de virussen en bacterien niet meer aankan en dat daardoor chronische ontstekingen ontstaan die niet goed genezen. De energie wordt daardoor weggezogen en er ontstaan chronische ziekten. Dat is tevens de oorzaak waarom de chronische ziekten vaak gepaard gaat met andere chronische ziekten. Ik ken iemand die achter elkaar graves, toen kanker en toen cvs kreeg en daarvan genas toen zij met het makersdiet begon. 7 jaar heeft zij niet of nauwelijks kunnen werken, maar 8 maand na de start van het dieet werkte ze weer fultime. Er is hoop. Neem je toekomst in eigen hand. Mijn zegen hebben jullie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo EMC,

Heb je iets gedaan met het advies van Constance? 
Jammer dat je omgeving niet zo begripvol is of je steun geeft  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het inmiddels beter met je gaat!  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte! Loop jezelf niet voorbij!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## emc

Hoi, een dieet volg is niet maar ik let wel heel erg op mijn voeding.
Ik ben gestopt met fitnessen, en doe het rustiger aan. Dit komt me alleen ten goede.
Ik neem op vrijdag onbetaald verlof om te recuperen. 
Voorlopig zoek ik niet naar nieuwe artsen of zo... ik ben het "doktoren" een beetje moe.
Bedankt voor de lieve woorden. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey  :Smile: 

Een goede, gezonde voeding is voor iedereen belangrijk.
Goed te horen dat het wat beter met je gaat  :Smile:  Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het 'dokteren' een beetje moe bent, maar wel goed dat je zelf een betere balans hebt gevonden in wat je wel en niet moet/kan doen  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

emc,

Ook van mij een sterkte en succes groet!!

----------


## christel1

Er is een onderzoek dat aantoont dat CVS patiënten een bepaalde virus of bacterie in hun bloed hebben. Ik ben behandeld geweest door Dr Francis Coucke, endocrinoloog in het Jan Portaelziekenhuis in Vilvoorde, België. Ik heb een jaar TPN baxters gekregen, dat zijn zo'n zakken witte voeding omdat mijn maag maar voor 10 procent meer werkte. Daarna moest ik ook zovirax nemen in tabletten van 800 mg (herpesmedicijn), vitamine B12 injecties krijgen en ook zware antibiotica en elke maand een baxter met subcluvia. Ik heb geen gesprekstherapie gevolgd want de aandoening heeft wel een medische achtergrond (mijn auto-immuumsysteem was naar de knoppen) en zit niet tussen de oren. Ik ben volledig genezen en kan terug alles doen wat ik daarvoor ook deed. Dr Coucke is de befaamde dokter die het RIZIV de monsterboete van meer dan 500.000 euro heeft opgelegd omdat hij "te veel" medicijnen zou voorschrijven. Dr Coucke weet heel goed met wat hij bezig is en onderzoekt je echt volledig voor hij aan een therapie begint. Natuurlijk kost deze behandeling het RIZIV heel veel geld maar volgens mij zijn de artsen die de behandeling goedkeuren ook verantwoordelijk. Natuurlijk is het makkelijker om iemand naar een psycholoog te sturen goedkoper (geen terugbetaling) dan een degelijke behandeling te geven die gedurende (bij mij een jaar) een bepaalde periode veel geld kost maar daarna niets meer (ik neem geen medicatie meer hiervoor). Voor meer uitleg mogen jullie me zeker mailen. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## gracia

> Ik werk nog omdat ik een lening moet afbetalen. Ik fitness omdat de dokter me zei dat dat een positieve invloed zou hebben op cvs. Beiden zijn echter fataal voor mijn gezondheid hoewel ik het blijf doen om te tonen dat ik iemand ben. Maar ik vind nergens steun, noch psychisch, noch fysisch. Vroeger werd ik een tijdje relatief serieus genomen. Maar nu heb ik de indruk dat iedereen met me lacht. Mijn collega's maar ook mijn naaste familie en mijn huisartsen (behalve eentje). Ik teken positief voor de proeven van prof De Meirleir, en ook van andere artsen. Toch blijft iedereen me als plantrekker bekijken. Ik heb nul sociale contacten. Ik heb geen voldoening in mijn werk, in tegendeel, ik sta op instorten. En het familiaal aspect,... daar ik liever niets over kwijt. Ik sta helemaal alleen.


Lieve EMC,

We zijn inmiddels 2011 en ik lees nu voor het eerst jouw bericht. Ik weet niet of alles is zoals het toen was met jou,maar ik wil even zeggen dat ik verschrikkelijk veel respect voor je heb.Dat je de kracht hebt gevonden om te vechten.Fantastisch vind ik dat!! Ik lees tot mijn grote schrik ook dat je op instorten stond toentertijd. Ik hoop dat het nu veel beter met je gaat.
Ikzelf heb momenteel ook heel veel waar ik mee worstel,heb daardoor veel verdriet en paniekaanvallen. Ik kom er ook niet uit en het zal een hele tijd duren voor er misschien een oplossing gevonden wordt. Als je wilt,mag je natuurlijk altijd reageren.
Intussen hoop ik echt dat alles weer wat rooskleuriger is voor je.
Groetjes van Gracia

----------


## christel1

@EMC, respect dat je nog werkt,ik heb dat geluk niet gehad omdat ik bij de NMBS werkte (belgische spoorwegen). Door het krijgen van de TPN baxters kon ik niet gaan werken en als je bij de NMBS een jaar ziek bent dan word je gepensioneerd wegens ziekte. 
Put jezelf niet uit door te gaan fitnessen enzo want je lichaam kan dat niet aan. Op mijn werk had ik wel begrip, ja ze zagen als ik ineens in slaap viel zonder redenen, dan kwamen ze me gewoon wakker maken. Maar veel mensen begrijpen dit niet omdat je er voor de buitenwereld goed uit ziet, maar ga eens in mijn foto-albums kijken daar zie je een foto voor en na.... dan zie je hoe ziek ik eruit zag toen en je moet al een ezel zijn om het verschil niet te zien. 
Bedankt dat je onze dokters ook wil steunen, mijn mails en petities zijn al getekend en ik ben al lid geworden op FB.... Ik leef met je mee en ook met Garcia en als jullie willen, stuur me maar een PM...... 
Kissies 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

wat ik nog weet van de bloedonderzoeken die Dr Coucke heeft laten uitvoeren is dat ik een enorm teveel aan witte bloedcellen had, maar ook aan rode bloedcellen (die waren constant tegen elkaar aan het vechten). 
Het moet ook wel iets met mijn darmen te maken gehad hebben want ik had toen ook last van darmproblemen, de gastroloog heeft 2 keer bloed laten nemen, 1ste keer 27000, tweede keer 29000, heb het daarna nog eens moeten laten controleren door de huisarts en toen zat ik op de limiet 10.000 (nu spreek ik wel van witte bloedcellen) want als dit niet zou gebeterd zijn moest ik naar een hematoloog gaan.... voor verder onderzoek 
Wat me ook opvalt in de teksten die Agnes gepubliceerd heeft zijn die koortsaanvallen, die heb ik soms nog, wel niet zo extreem tussen 37,5-38 maar dat is toch ook niet normaal te noemen. 
En als ik in Jan Portaels was in Vilvoorde werd me aangeraden om sportdrankjes te drinken, ben daardoor aquarius gaan drinken, iedereen dronk daar dat. 
En ik ken ook niet veel CVS patiënten die AD nemen, ja natuurlijk word je depressief als je niets meer kan, maar die AD verbeteren je CVS niet. 
Heb ergens op een ander forum gelezen dat ze eerst je psychische problemen aanpakken, maar voor mij vind ik dat niet normaal, als ze eerst je fysische problemen oplossen dan heb je minder psychische problemen.... en van zo'n centra heeft Dr Coucke nooit gesproken...
En ik had wel degelijk herpesvirus in mijn bloed, ook al is het niet aangewezen dat het iets te maken heeft met CVS, de medicijnen en al de rest dat ik gekregen heb, hebben er wel voor gezorgd dat ik nu terug normaal kan functioneren...

----------


## christel1

facebook 
Hilde Vee heeft een bericht naar de leden van stop de heppzucht gestuurd.

Hilde VeeFebruary 2, 2011 at 3:05pm
Onderwerp: oproep : partijdigheid van de krant "de standaard" ,geen recht van schrijven voor medisch journalist
Oproep : “geen recht van schrijven” in de krant “De Standaard”

Medisch journalist, Marc Van Impe, schreef een uitgebreide reactie op het beruchte artikel in de Standaard d.d. 24.01.11 “chronische vermoeidheid is een vuilnisbelt”(zie : artikel) waar de professoren Van Houdenhove en Blockmans als het ware zelf een vonnis uitspraken over Dr. Coucke die zijn ME/CVS-patiënten biomedisch behandelt. De opiniebijdrage van de heer Van Impe zou gepubliceerd worden in deze krant, wat mij betreft heel logisch is, omdat er m.i. te veel met modder gegooid werd in het oorspronkelijke artikel en het zelfs onwaarheden bevatte. Maar ineens trok “de Standaard” haar belofte in en publiceerde de reactie niet, dit onder het mom van “we willen de cvs-discussie stilleggen”… volgens mij zijn dat valse voorwendsels! Een reactie waar ingegaan wordt tegen de starre en lang achterhaalde visie van Van Houdenhove en Blockmans (referentiecentrum Leuven)… een reactie waarin duidelijk uitgelegd wordt dat ME/CVS lichamelijk is en biomedisch behandeld dient te worden… wordt ineens “achtergehouden”… en mag blijkbaar niet gelezen worden… toch niet in “de Standaard”. Gelukkig vond ik een andere weg om deze reactie te bemachtigen… en wil deze via andere kanalen zo veel mogelijk verspreiden… lees ze aub en verspreid ze verder… en vooral : laat “de standaard” weten dat je onderstaande reactie van Marc Van Impe gelukkig hebt kunnen lezen via andere kanalen dan via hun krant…. dat je hun eenzijdige en niet neutrale berichtgeving betreurt …. dat blijkbaar niet iedereen recht van schrijven heeft in hun krant. ([email protected])
hartelijk dank,
hilde vdh

Reactie van Marc Van Impe : 
CVS is een leugen
In het artikel dat maandag in De Standaard verscheen onder de titel De strijd om de CVS patiënt, herhaalt prof.em. dr. Boudewijn van Houdenhove zijn klassiek mantra: CVS is stress gerelateerd, dus het best te behandelen met gedragstherapie en aangepaste revalidatie. Zijn collega prof.dr. Daniel Blockmans zegt: Haast iedereen is het erover eens, CVS is een psychosomatische aandoening. Het Riziv stelt in een ontwerp KB betreffende de werking van de referentiecentra voor CVS/ME, dat CVS/ME in stand wordt gehouden door negatieve cognities, zoals “overdreven aandacht voor pijnprikkels”, bewegingsangst en de daaruit voortvloeiende deconditionering. Biomedische diagnose én behandeling worden in het ontwerp KB door het RIZIV “per decreet” verboden. In beleidsdocumenten van het RIZIV worden biologische afwijkingen systematisch ontkend. Nochtans had eerdere evaluatie door het KCE bewezen dat de resultaten van vijf jaar experimenteren nihil waren. Wij begrijpen dit niet. De auteur van dat KB, prof. Dr. Jean-Pierre Baeyens schrijft in zijn verantwoording dat men tot die conclusie kwam op basis van ‘evidence-based’ data, afkomstig van gereputeerd wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Merkwaardig genoeg maken ze geen melding van het onderzoek van het Amerikaanse Whittemore Peterson Institute, het National Cancer Institute en de Cleveland Clinic dat op 8 oktober 2009 verscheen in Science en dat bewees dat bij maar liefst 65% van de CVS/ME patiënten een virale infectie, veroorzaakt door een retrovirus, kon aangetoond worden. Dat heeft er in de VS toe geleid dat de CDC het onderzoek naar de oorzaak en behandeling van CVS/ME uit handen genomen heeft van de biopsychosociale school en dat het team dat onderzoek doet naar HIV nu belast is met een nieuw onderzoek. Engels onderzoek, dat op 6 januari 2010 (PlosOne) verscheen heeft dit Amerikaans onderzoek proberen ontkrachten. Maar eens te meer bleek dat de auteurs van het Engelse onderzoek met elkaar afgesproken te hebben tot welk resultaat ze moesten komen. Dat is niet minder dan wetenschappelijke fraude. Van de hoofdauteur dr. Wessely is geweten dat hij niet aarzelt om zijn wetenschappelijk werk te laten manipuleren. Een commissie van het Britse Hogerhuis heeft begin deze eeuw al vastgesteld dat de man gefinancierd wordt door de verzekeringsmaatschappijen.
Van Houdenhove zegt dat de verwachtingen van het Riziv inzake de resultaten van de referentiecentra onrealistisch waren. Dat is een eufemisme. Bij de eerste werkvergadering van de leiders van de referentiecentra werden de CVS-patiënten reeds getypeerd als renteneuroten. Nochtans is bekend dat CVS-patiënten niet liever willen dan opnieuw geïntegreerd te worden in de maatschappij, dat ze opnieuw (deeltijds) aan het werk willen. Niemand wil zonder inkomen vallen. Niemand wil afhankelijk van derden zijn. 
Nochtans bestaan er medicamenteuze behandelingen die de talrijke symptomen van deze zwaar invaliderende aandoening kunnen verlichten. Kinderen die vroegtijdig een biomedische behandeling krijgen, kunnen daadwerkelijk genezen. Met de huidige wetenschappelijke kennis die voorhanden is, is het misdadig om hen een gezonde toekomst te ontzeggen. Volwassenen kunnen mits de juiste medicatie gestabiliseerd worden. Tevens bestaat de grote nood aan financiële middelen, die in het biomedisch onderzoek geïnvesteerd dienen te worden, om heilzame therapieën verder uit te werken. Het Riziv, onder druk van het grootste ziekenfonds van dit land, de CM dat het voor het zeggen heeft in het Intermutualistisch Comité, weigert die middelen. Sterker nog, de artsen die de lijn van het Riziv niet volgen worden bedreigd met broodroof. *Het ergste is dat heel wat patiënten in de referentiecentra een CVS-label opgespeld krijgen dat ze nooit meer kwijtraken, terwijl ze eigenlijk aan andere ernstige aandoeningen lijden. Wij beschikken over talloze gedocumenteerde gevallen met hart- en bloedvatafwijkingen, met kanker, met ernstige hormonale stoornissen of met maag-en darmproblematiek. Deze patiënten wordt verdere behandeling geweigerd.* Als het om CVS/ME patiënten gaat, is alles moeilijk. Dan is het zelfs moeilijk om eerlijk te blijven. Als verenigingen juichten wij de oprichting van de referentiecentra toe. We hebben ons vergist. Maar we geven niet op. Wij willen van de premisse af dat CVS/ME een biopsychosociale aandoening is. En wij willen dat artsen de keuzevrijheid hebben om de patiënt naar eer en geweten het best te behandelen en niet dat psychotherapie als regel wordt opgelegd. Is het overigens niet merkwaardig dat een aantal beleidsmakers, inclusief bestuurders van ziekenfondsen, geneesheren en hoogleraren van verschillende universiteiten, hun familieleden die aan CVS lijden precies naar beide artsen die nu vervolgd worden, in behandeling sturen. 
Tenslotte nog dit: beide hoogleraren, Van Houdenhove en Blockmans, treden regelmatig op als expert voor verzekeringsmaatschappijen die er alle baat bij hebben dat CVS een psychosomatische leugen blijft. Dan heeft de patiënt immers geen recht op een uitkering of tegemoetkoming. Daarover door mij geïnterpelleerd zei Van Houdenhove dat dit nu eenmaal een van de perversiteiten van ons systeem is. Ik had het niet beter kunnen bedenken. Marc van Impe
De auteur is medisch journalist, medeoprichter van de CVS-Liga, en echtgenoot van dr. Anne Marie Uyttersprot. De inhoud van dit schrijven wordt onderschreven door de patiëntenverenigingen Meab, CVS-Contactgroep en de ME-vereniging en werd eerder naar het Riziv gestuurd. Er kwam geen antwoord. 

Dit kreeg ik vandaag op mijn FB pagina, allemaal lezen please...

----------


## christel1

Nu weet iedereen dat het RIZIV dit allemaal tegenhoudt en dat ze mensen voorspiegelen dat het tussen de oren zit "niet dus" en dat is mijn opinie ook want ik heb de therapie doorsparteld van Dr Coucke en Dr Uyttersprot....

----------


## kaars

wij blijven zitten met die smerige ziekte ik wil ook weer mijn leven van vroeger weer zal dit nooit meer terug hebben maar de hogerehand zijn sterker dan wij en wij mogen in onze boom gaan zitten en de koko'snoten meebrengen naar beneden pppffff amai zo ne wereld

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Christel voor alle info!!

Ik vind het hele CVS-circus te gek voor woorden .... je bent zowat 'vervloekt' als je CVS hebt hier in België en trouwens ook in NL ... kunnen wij er iets aan doen dat we deze verschrikkelijke ziekte die enkel onbegrip kent hebben??? Hebben we erom gevraagd toch???
Ik kan me nog steeds kwaad maken daarover... zelfs nu ik er al ruim 12 jaar mee loop/kamp/tegen vecht!!

----------


## kaars

ik ben buiten gesmeten op de ziekenkas ,op 1 juli 2009 heb me aangemeld aan den dop kan nie eens gaan werken ;en ben naar de rechtbank gestapt duurt al 20 maanden en nog geen uitspraak moet van de ene naar de andere dokter gaan van het rechtbank die zeggen mij maar madam moe jij zo gaan werken 
heb een operatie gehad in 98 een zware van een hernia heb 3 maanden in een rolstoel gezeten een stimulator die hebben dan ingeplant maar is mislukt en nu die ziekte en dan zeggen ze op den ziekenkas dat ik moet gaan werken welke baas gaat mij nu aanwerven
heb gewerkt met een geopereerde rug maar nu betaal ik er voor ben met mijn gezondheid zou liever gaan werken als ik 100%gezond moest zijn maar nie zo ze maken ons nog meer kapot en dan krijg je te horen dat je maar 400 euro op de maand krijg op den dop en de jaren dat ik heb gewerkt is voor niets dan geweest hemels wat kan je nu doen met 400 euro je gaat tweemaal naar de dokter en achter medicatie en die zijn dan op wordt nog zot van die ziekte en het heeft in je macht en je kan geen kanten uit 


Fijne dag gewenst

ontmoet de dag weer met het mooie
en haal je krachten uit een lach 
zie sterren die stralen in ogen 
wat je zal warmen in wat je zag 

leef je dag en geniet van alles
sla armen om dierbare heen 
voel het knuffelige in die knuffel
en je weet ik ben niet alleen

doe eens iets wat je zal verbazen 
zodat je morgen terugkijkt met een lach
ik wens jullie allen een heerlijke 
en fijne super... super... nieuwe dag

----------


## Agnes574

Zéér mooi gedicht kaars!!
Ik heb het gekopieerd en in jouw naam gepost onder gedichten, zodat alle leden het kunnen vinden... wilde dit mooie gedicht niemand onthouden  :Wink: .

Wat wij idd moeten doen is genieten van ieder mooi moment... door onze ziekte hebben we er al veel te weinig omdat we gewoon niet veel kunnen en niet veel energie hebben voor veel mooie en leuke dingen!

Ik heb nu een keelontsteking... typisch voor een overbelaste (zelf over mijn grenzen gegaan en ferm ook dus eigen schuld, dikke bult  :Stick Out Tongue: ) CVS-er.

Eigenlijk moeten we onszelf ME-ers noemen, die naam omvat beter de ziekte die we hebben... bij 'Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom' denken veel mensen aan; "slaap een tijd veel en lang en je zult je weer beter voelen..." jaja, laat ze maar 'lullen' ... wat men niet weet/heeft kan men zo moeilijk begrijpen en de wil tot begrip ontbreekt ook vaak!!

Fijne avond iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn lied; 

Sick and Tired van Anastacia; 
"I'm sick and tired of always being sick and tired"!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Dat is echt goed verwoord Agnes... Ik kan het mij voorstellen dat je je zo voelt hoor

----------


## kaars

thnx agnes hier nog ééntje se


Diep weggezakt zit ik in de ellende
Wil even niks meer horen of zien
Van alles wat er om me heen gebeurt
Mijn leven is nu (eff een beetje hé zwart )en niet gekleurd

Dat zwarte moment van sommige dagen
Zijn er van die dingen, dat ik me af begin te vragen
Hoe kon dit gebeuren, kan ik dit stoppen,
Maar mijn hart blijft maar sneller kloppen

Alles wat ik dan wil
Is even denken aan iets anders
iets moois
Dat maakt een groot verschil
Tussen nu en tussen straks
Wou dat het anders was
en dat we een normaal leven 
kunnen leiden
xxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve kaars,

Weeral een héél mooi en helaas zéér herkenbaar gedicht!

ps; je dubbele post heb ik gewoon verplaatst naar gedichten  :Wink: !
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

> ik ben buiten gesmeten op de ziekenkas ,op 1 juli 2009 heb me aangemeld aan den dop kan nie eens gaan werken ;en ben naar de rechtbank gestapt duurt al 20 maanden en nog geen uitspraak moet van de ene naar de andere dokter gaan van het rechtbank die zeggen mij maar madam moe jij zo gaan werken 
> heb een operatie gehad in 98 een zware van een hernia heb 3 maanden in een rolstoel gezeten een stimulator die hebben dan ingeplant maar is mislukt en nu die ziekte en dan zeggen ze op den ziekenkas dat ik moet gaan werken welke baas gaat mij nu aanwerven
> heb gewerkt met een geopereerde rug maar nu betaal ik er voor ben met mijn gezondheid zou liever gaan werken als ik 100%gezond moest zijn maar nie zo ze maken ons nog meer kapot en dan krijg je te horen dat je maar 400 euro op de maand krijg op den dop en de jaren dat ik heb gewerkt is voor niets dan geweest hemels wat kan je nu doen met 400 euro je gaat tweemaal naar de dokter en achter medicatie en die zijn dan op wordt nog zot van die ziekte en het heeft in je macht en je kan geen kanten uit 
> 
> 
> Fijne dag gewenst
> 
> ontmoet de dag weer met het mooie
> en haal je krachten uit een lach 
> ...


Verschrikkelijk hé Kaars, die arbeidsgeneesheren,ook ik ben er af gegooid en moet leven van 250 euro. Dat van mij is ook nog altijd in beroep. Een mens zou beter naar zichzelf zien, maar zo zitten we niet in elkaar, toch zeker niet als ge geen profiteur zijt. 
Ik heb me ook altijd kapot gewerkt in de sociale sector en naar andere en naar mijne baas gezien, maar nu is dat gedaan mijn ogen zijn open gegaan. 't Leven is soms bikkelhard, en onrechtvaardig.
Moet zeggen dat ik daardoor wel een heel andere persoon ben geworden, maar heb me er al een tijdje bij neerglegd, maar ben er wel sterker door geworden.
Heb mijne rug ook kapot gewerkt, plus dat ik ook nog eens epilepsie heb.
Volgens mij krijgen die geneesheren er geld voor dat ze mensen terug aan 't werk zetten.

Leef van harte met je mee, want kan je heel goed begrijpen dat je je met momenten je machteloos voelt, en dat je met momenten met je rug tegen de muur staat.


Mooi gedicht trouwens.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Agnes574

Veel van m'n CVS-lotgenoten hier in België worden ook zéér onterecht behandeld door het RIZIV ... van de ziekenkas gegooid worden, minder dan 60% arbeidsongeschikt verklaard... te gek voor woorden!!
CVS is al een uitputtende ziekte en dan nog de energie (moeten) vinden om tegen die onnozelaars van belgische controlegeneesheren op te boksen is al te gek!!

Ik krijg mijn uitkering vanuit NL (godzijdank!!) en daar doen ze helemaal niet zo moeilijk...
Ze vragen je vanalles, je moet ellenlange vragenlijsten invullen, maar ze bekijken dan wat je nog kan en houden rekening met het feit dat je ook tijd moet uittrekken/bijrekenen vr huishouden en vrije tijd ... als men met dat feit rekening houdt wéét men dat mensen met CVS (in middelmatige tot ernstige gradatie) niet kunnen gaan werken, hoe graag ze ook willen!!

Ik denk dat het feit dat er altijd wel 'rotte appels' tussenzitten een rol speelt..
Wat bedoel ik hiermee; op het internet kun je alle symptomen vinden van welke ziekte dan ook ... er zijn altijd mensen die géén CVS hebben , maar toch proberen om van zo'n uitkering te genieten/profiteren ...

Iedereen zegt mij altijd; 
"Goh, érg dat je CVS hebt (waarvan ze niets begrijpen!!), maar je bent wél een bofkont zeg; niet hoeven gaan werken en iedere maand je geld krijgen... geniet er maar van!!"
Daar kon ik vroeger zo ontzettend kwaad om worden...* IK WIL WERKEN,LIEFST FULL-TIME*!!!!

Nu kan ik er beter mee omgaan, al moet ik nog altijd opboksen tegen de opmerkingen zoals bijv;
"Jij zit hele dagen thuis, dus kun jij je huishouden perfect doen" ... ik zit thuis door CVS, een invaliderende aandoening, die maakt dat je nog minder energie hebt om dingen te doen dan iemand die full-time werkt én haar/zijn huishouden doet ... ik heb maar een paar 'productieve uurtjes' per dag en daarin doe ik zoveel mogelijk, maar m'n huishouden kan ik niet 'perfect' doen; iedere dag iets met geluk en héél veel blijft liggen omdat ik er gewoon vaak de energie niet voor heb!!

Dat is denk ik ook een reden dat CVS-ers vaak over hun grenzen gaan...

Andere (onbewust) 'snijdende' opmerking;
"Slaap maar 's een paar dagen goed uit, dan kun je er weer tegen aan..." 
Jaja, was het maar zo gemakkelijk!!!!!!!!!!! Zo zit CVS niet in elkaar, maar als men het niet zelf heeft (gehad) of zich er niet in wil verdiepen, kan men het gewoonweg niet begrijpen!!

Héél soms wens ik bepaalde mensen mijn ziekte voor één weekje toe ... dan zullen ze wel anders praten!!!
helaas gaat dat niet hé .....

CVS is een rotziekte, die niet begrepen word en vaak ook niet erkend... ik merk echter persoonlijk dat ik meer interesse en begrip krijg als ik zeg dat ik ME heb dan als ik zeg; Ik heb CVS ...
Wat ook een probleem is; kennissen en vrienden zien je als je 'redelijk tot goed' bent... als je hebt 'gespaard' om 'n keer buiten te kunnen gaan ... dat maakt het onbegrip nog groter; je ziet er zo goed uit...jaja, moet je me de dagen erna 's zien!!!

*ME is eigenlijk ook een véél betere benaming/omvatting van onze ziekte........*

----------


## christel1

Groot gelijk Agnes, want zo zit ME/CVS helemaal niet in elkaar, zeker niet als je er nog eens fibro bij hebt want dat gaat meestal samen. 
Natuurlijk, naar de buitenwereld uit zie je er perfect normaal uit maar ze zien niet hoe je thuis bent en je van je bed naar de zetel sleept en omgedraaid. 
Dat je echt van het minste uitgeput bent. Ik vind het gewoon schandalig hoe ze de mensen behandelen, maar niet alleen CVS patiënten hoor. 
Mijn tweelingzus is 2 maal in behandeling geweest voor kanker en toch moest ze nog gaan werken van de RVA-VDAB, ze heeft dan voor en naschoolse opvang gedaan.... veel lawaai (ook samen op de bus met de kinderen) en zo heeft ze niet gemerkt dat ze hervallen was. Ze had veel hoofdpijn maar dacht dat het door het lawaai was op school en op de bus, nee ze had 2 hersentumoren en uitzaaiïngen naar de rug en heup... dan weet je het wel zeker ? 
Terwijl er anderen zijn die perfect gezond zijn maar die genieten van het uitbetalingssysteem in België en in Nederland... En nu willen ze hier in België ook de oudere generatie (55 plussers) ook nog eens straffen en doen werken, terwijl de jongeren zelfs geen werk vinden en die 55 plussers hebben heel hun leven al afgedragen aan sociale zekerheid, ze willen ze inzetten maar worden nergens aangenomen wegens "te duur" of geen geschikte opleiding... 
Ja bij de NMBS word je vroegtijdig gepensioneerd als je een jaar ziek bent wat ik eigenlijk niet fair vind want na dat jaar kan je genezen zijn, maar je komt voor een arts van je werkgever die tegelijktertijd je mutualtiteit is, ze bekijken je eens, bij mij heeft dat 5 minuten geduurd, ze bekijken je dossier en yep, afgekeurd voor alle functies.... en ze zetten je echt in de shit.... 
En ik had een aanvraag gedaan om terug te kunnen beginnen werken in mijn vorige functie of zelfs een andere functie maar omdat er op dat flutpapier "ongeschikt voor ALLE functies stond" kon ik niet terug herbeginnen. 
De zoon van mijn broer heeft MS gekregen op zijn 17de.... hebben er eerst een jaar naar gezocht wat hij eigenlijk had, is voor 90% invalide, ja hij zit in een electrische rolstoel... en hij krijgt een schamele 900 euro uitkering, hij heeft nooit "kunnen" werken hoe graag hij het ook had gedaan.... Nu kan hij nog leven omdat hij bij zijn ouders woont, maar wat als die wegvallen ? Hoe moet hij dan leven ? De ziekenhuisfacturen lopen torenhoog op, hij moet 20 medicijnen per dag slikken, hoe gaat hij dat allemaal betalen ? 
Dat er dan wanhoopsdaden gebeuren, daar schrikt en dan vanop, maar je zou van minder

----------


## kaars

is allemaal waar christen en agnes
het is allemaal nie eerlijk maar wil ook zeggen dat er profiteurs op de ziekenkas en den dop staan ( en die dan nog werken ook in zwrt)en wij dat het nodig hebben moeten ziek weg nog gaan werken die luilakken kunnen nie ziek worden of een werkongeval ze doen de moeite nie eens om te gaan zoeken naar werk het is daarmee dat de ouderen van meer dan 50+ moeten werken want er zijn vele jongeren die niet willen werken ze lopen liever op straat of in zwrt werken en dan zal de kas leeg zijn en dan ??????

kusjes aan allemaal xxxxx

----------


## christel1

Onderwerp: Geen ingebeelde ziekte- Beeldvorming van CVS is nefast
krant : De Standaard -maandag 07 februari 2011 

Geen ingebeelde ziekte- Beeldvorming van CVS is nefast voor patiënten
Auteur: Marc Van Impe

Over CVS zijn de voorbije vijftien jaar bewust nogal wat misverstanden de wereld ingestuurd', schrijft MARC VAN IMPE. Hij legt uit welke en suggereert tegelijk een reden waarom dat gebeurd is.
Weinig ziekten roepen zoveel controverse op als CVS. Zorgverstrekkers, regelgevers en journalisten reageren meestal geïrriteerd als deze ziekte ter sprake komt. Gebrek aan kennis en een bewust verkeerde beeldvorming zijn daar de oorzaak van.Volgens professor Daniel Blockmans zijn de twee artsen die hun CVS-patiënten een biomedische aanpak bieden ‘kwakzalvers'. CVS is een psychosomatische aandoening, aldus de Leuvense professor, daarover is de wetenschappelijke wereld het eens.

Er is de wetenschappelijke vakliteratuur die hem om de haverklap tegenspreekt.

Prof. Roald Omdal, van het Noorse Stavanger University Hospital, publiceert in Reumathology van deze maand de laatste bevindingen inzake het biologisch mechanisme achter chronische vermoeidheid. Hij maakt daarbij een duidelijk onderscheid tussen depressie en chronische vermoeidheid. CVS is anders, schrijft Omdal, hier gaat het om een chronische inflammatoire aandoening. Omdal wijst de thesis dat CVS een psychosomatische aandoening is radicaal af.In 
The new scientist van vorige week, legt prof. Thomas Borody van de University of New South Wales, de link tussen CVS, een chronische ontregeling van de darmflora, een lekkende darm en een chronische inflammatie in de hersenen.
In juni vorig jaar beschrijft viroloog Johan Van Weyenbergh van het Leuvense Rega Instituut in AIDS dat het pas ontdekte XMRV-virus wel eens de sleutel zou kunnen zijn voor de ontwikkeling van een behandeling van CVS. Deze zomer wordt daar in Leuven een internationaal symposium over gehouden.

Op 8 januari 2008 verschijnt in de Israel Medical Association Journal een artikel van de hand van professoren van de Universiteiten van Padua en Tel Aviv, dat de pathogenese van CVS bloot legt. Daarbij zijn ontregeling van specifieke celreceptoren betrokken.
*
*En in 2007 beschreef Jonathan Kerr in de Journal of Clinical Pathology de zeven genetische afwijking die systematisch bij CVS-patiënten voorkomen.

CVS zou dus een ingebeelde ziekte zijn?

635.000 euro

Twee artsen, een internist en een neuropsychiater die CVS-patiënten biomedisch behandelen worden hiervoor zwaar gestraft. Eerst werden ze bedreigd. Vervolgens werd op initiatief van de CM tegen beide artsen een klacht ingediend bij de Orde van Geneesheren van Antwerpen en Vlaams-Brabant. Tweemaal wordt de klacht afgewezen. Daarop legt het Intermutualistisch Comité een klacht neer bij de Administratieve Rechtbank van de Dienst Geneeskundige Evaluatie en Controle. De beide artsen zouden onterecht gammaglobulines en parenterale voeding voorgeschreven hebben. In eerste aanleg worden beide artsen veroordeeld tot een monsterboete van 635.000 euro. Er volgt daarop een nieuwe klacht bij de Orde van Oost-Vlaanderen die dokter Coucke voor twee jaar schorst.

*Over CVS zijn de voorbije vijftien jaar bewust nogal wat misverstanden de wereld ingestuurd*. De bron van al die misverstanden kan nauwkeurig worden gelokaliseerd: het is de school van psychiater Simon Wessely, van King's College in Londen. Deze man is niet alleen psychiater maar ook adviseur voor de grootste verzekeringsholding ter wereld, hoofdredacteur van het blad voor Evidence Based Medicine, en van de Engelse editie van de ICD 10. Wessely besloot op eigen houtje de classificatie van CVS te veranderen van een neuro-immunologische ziekte in een psychiatrische aandoening. Op 11 februari 2004 heeft de toenmalige Britse minister voor Volksgezondheid dat bedrog toegegeven. 
De WHO had reeds herhaaldelijk gewezen op deze anomalie en een rechtzetting geëist. Als auteur van die wetenschappelijke fraude werd dokter Simon Wessely aangewezen. Zijn ‘indrukwekkende onderzoeksresultaten' bleken, net als zijn imposant CV, ‘op zand te zijn gebouwd'. De Britse regering heeft daarop gereageerd door de CVS-dossiers van de NIH voor de komende 70 jaar ontoegankelijk te maken. Een hoogst eigenaardige maatregel.

Op 9 juni 2005 ten slotte, stelde de Europese Commissie dat inzake CVS prioriteit moet gegeven worden aan onderzoek naar de indicatoren betreffende deze neurodegeneratie, neuro-ontwikkeling en niet-psychiatrische hersenaandoening.*
*Die houding van de overheid brengt de patiënten zware schade toe:

privé-verzekeraars verschuilen zich maar al te graag achter het psychisch label om geen uitkeringen te hoeven betalen
ziekenhuizen sluiten CVS-patiënten op in de PAAZ afdeling of weigeren ze tout court
en de controleartsen van het Riziv royeren CVS-patiënten onder het mom dat ze zich hun invaliditeit inbeelden
ziekenfondsartsen bedreigen CVS- patiënten met schorsing als ze het advies van de geviseerde artsen inwinnen
en charlatans die van de wanhoop van de patiënten handig gebruik maken kunnen ondertussen ongestoord hun gang gaan.
Wie het in ons land aandurft om ‘out of the box' te denken wordt eerst afgedreigd, vervolgens zwaar gestraft en tenslotte belachelijk gemaakt.

Cynisch

De patiëntenverenigingen vragen dat deze wanpraktijk onmiddellijk wordt stopgezet. *De resultaten van de CVS-centra die door de professoren Van Houdenhove en Blockmans geleid werden en waar enkel psychotherapie en kinesitherapie gegeven werden, hebben tot niets geleid.* Dat hebben twee officiële rapporten bevestigd. Bovendien worden vele andere ziekten gemist en blijven ze onbehandeld.

Beide artsen én de patiëntenverenigingen hebben meer dan eens aan het Riziv om een gedachtewisseling gevraagd. Er werden voorstellen gedaan om echte onderzoeksprojecten op te zetten. Het enige antwoord was dat wie het niet eens is met het gevoerde beleid nog altijd naar de arbeidsrechtbank kan stappen. Cynischer kan niet als men weet in welke lamentabele financiële en fysieke toestand de meeste CVS-patiënten zich na verloop van tijd bevinden.

Toch ligt op de tafel van de directeur-generaal van het Riziv een ontwerp KB klaar dat letterlijk stelt dat CVS in stand wordt gehouden door negatieve cognities, zoals ‘overdreven aandacht voor pijnprikkels', ‘bewegingsangst en de daaruit voortvloeiende deconditionering'. Biomedische diagnose én behandeling worden in het ontwerp KB door het Riziv ‘per decreet' verboden.Wij begrijpen dit niet. Tenzij het allemaal om geld zou draaien. De behandeling bij de psycholoog kost het ziekenfonds niets want wordt niet terugbetaald. Zou dat de reden zijn?

*MARC VAN IMPE* 
*Wie? Medisch journalist, medeoprichter van de CVS-Liga, en echtgenoot van dr. Anne Marie Uyttersprot die sinds 1998 aan CVS lijdt. De inhoud van dit schrijven wordt onderschreven door de patiëntenverenigingen Meab, CVS-Contactgroep en de ME-vereniging 
Wat? CVS is geen psychosomatische aandoening. 
Waarom? Het jongste wetenschappelijk onderzoek bewijst dat op vele verschillende manieren

----------


## christel1

He iedereen, 
Ja ik ben behandeld met gammaglobulines en TPN voeding... en kan alleen maar bevestigen dat het bij mij heeft geholpen en dat het dus zeker geen ingebeelde ziekte is. Ik heb er ook nog virusremmers en zware antibotica bij gekregen en geen etiket van Dr Coucke "het is ingebeeld"..... 
Aan iedereen die er mee zit.... ga naar een endocrinoloog, spreek het woord CVS niet uit en vraag een volledig bloedonderzoek. Laat jullie niets aanpraten en geloof in jezelf, er is een medische trigger die de CVS uitlokt of uitgelokt heeft, ga na in je verleden wanneer je erg ziek geworden bent, dit kan komen door een griep, keelontsteking, rugklachten, darmklachten (er zijn veel cvs-ers die daar over klagen). Natuurlijk is het vervelend om al die onderzoeken terug te moeten ondergaan, maar als ze de oorzaak vinden zoals bij mij kan je misschien geholpen worden

----------


## christel1

http://www.hetalternatief.org/DeMeirleir.htm
Dit zou iedereen met ME/CVS eens moeten lezen en zich laten op testen 
Groetjes 
Christel1
Lees zeker het stuk over "Elastase"

----------


## Agnes574

Dit is een filmpje waarin ME/CVS prachtig en duidelijk word verwoord en omschreven ... geef het door!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0w9-eQ_fKQ

----------


## christel1

Ik vind het wel interessant maar kan me toch niet van de indruk ontdoen dat ze het nog altijd steken op een neurologische aandoening.... 
Er wordt nog steeds te weinig onderzoek verricht naar de onderliggende oorzaak die de CVS/Fibro uitlokt of uitgelokt heeft, zoals jij aangeeft bij jou waarschijnlijk een niet goed verzorgde keelontsteking.... ook al is dit van jaren terug. 
Bij mij was er een groot deel gelegen aan het herpesvirus dat massaal in mijn bloed zat. Een HA heeft mij eens 14 dagen thuis geschreven, eerst voor een griepinfectie maar ik had toen een koortslip (geen blaasje meer te noemen), die niet aanzienlijk was en uitermate pijnlijk... heel mijn bovenlip, neus en alles ertussen was echt aangetast door herpes. 
Van als ik die behandeling gevolgd heb bij Dr Coucke, heb ik soms nog eens een klein koortsblaasje als ik verkouden ben maar geen joekels meer zoals vroeger... Ik heb toen wel een jaar aclovir moeten slikken en ook antibiotica (augmentin 1000 x 3), die TPN voeding en de baxters gammaglobuline... en in die 4 jaar dat ik "genezen" ben, ben ik misschien nog 2 keer naar de dokter moeten gaan voor een antiboticakuur voor een keelontsteking of bronchits maar dat zal het ook zijn eigenlijk.... ja juist nog enkel een medicijn voor mijn schildklier die te traag werkt maar dat is het enige.... 
En ik moet zeggen, ik had een heel extreme vorm van CVS/fibro.... op de meest onmogelijke plaatsen viel ik in slaap, zonder dat ik het soms echt besefte. Heb zoeens in het ziekenhuis gelegen en ik was water aan het drinken en dvd aan het kijken en ben in slaap gedonderd en het flesje over mijn DVD speler gegoten... een chance dat mijn mede-kamergenoten geroepen hebben dat ik wakker schrok want anders was hij helemaal naar de pirlala geweest.... en Dr Coucke die kwam soms 5 keer op de kamer op een dag en dat ik hem niet gezien had omdat ik aan het slapen was.... rap 14 maart, ik wil het verdict horen dat ze dokter Coucke gaan opleggen (2 jaar schorsing) en wil ook gaan protesteren en hem een hart onder de riem steken want zo'n schorsing geven ze zelfs nog niet aan een arts die een beroepsfout gemaakt heeft, wat hij niet gedaan heeft (hij kost het RIZIV gewoon "te veel" geld), hij zoekt gewoon op waar andere artsen zelfs niet aan denken om dit na te kijken zoals de elastase en bepaalde virussen... en ook het cortisol gehalte in je bloed, ja ik heb zoveel onderzoeken gehad maar ben er echt niet kwaad om...

----------


## kaars

hallo allemaal
ik ben het ook beu dat de dokters zeggen je moet kinee doen en dan sporten en wandelen en gaan zwemmen en werken en uw huis kuisen en strijken en eten maken winkel noem maar op , en dan zeggen ze je moet rusten als je je moe voel maar als ge in een grote warenhuis bent en je voelt je ineens moe ga dan maar in de micro roepen ik ben moe ga eff een dutje doen in de afdeling matrassen a ja dan moe je de mensen maar laten denken hé ben het kotsbeu dat we altijd maar een uitleg moeten geven ik zal een etiket maken en op mijn voorhoofd plakken ik heb cvs en fibro da gaat toch nie hé mensen ik doe dan ook een dieet maar ja wa is een dieet en dan als je iets of wat eet heb je dan je maag die begint op te zwellen ppff zoals een ballon we zouden eens naar brussel moeten gaan en gaan protesteren nog een fijne dag allemaal 
en een fijne valentine xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik word momenteel ook écht moe en 'down' van m'n CVS ... heb een serieuze terugval (CVS gaat met ups&downs), maar heb het nog nooit zo érg gehad heb ik het gevoel ...
Ik sleep me letterlijk door iedere dag en ben de hele dag bezig met; kan ik al bijna weer in m'n bed kruipen???

Dit is écht géén leuk gevoel ... uit eten gister was een 'straf' .. half 6 weg en 22u thuis .. het duurde eeuwig en ik zat dan iedere keer nog op een ongemakkelijke kruk of 'loungebankje' ...

Ik zou liefst hele dagen slapen en liggen nu; tv,geluid,licht... kan het allemaal zéér moeilijk verdragen!

Heb het er persoonlijk zéér lastig mee en loop ook niet vrolijk daardoor ... wonderwel en gelukkig maar krijg ik nu wél veel steun van m'n ventje; wss doordat hij afgelopen week zélf ziek is geweest en zich supermottig voeldde (das altijd mooie gelegenheid om aan te pakken ... op een bepaald moment , als ik zijn aandacht heb, zeggen dat ik me zo ongeveer iedere dag voel > grieperig, moe, slap ,etc...)

Hopelijk betert het snel wat, want ik krijg er zo onderhand een serieuze 'dip' van!!!!!!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## kaars

ja agnes574 is nie te doen zene de ene dag ben je super en je voelt je 20 jaar en de dag nadien ben je zoals een ouw treeze voel je je 70 jaar begrijpen die dan nie de dokters dat het een probleem is ik ben nie iemand die gauw naar een dokter loop maarmet dit is eigenlijk nie te doen en soms vooor op de muren te kruipen en dan zou iki ongelukken durven doen zene als ik zeer prikkelbaar ben
groetjes

----------


## christel1

Meiden ik voel echt met jullie mee.... 
Hadden jullie me gezien toen ik CVS had dan had je me soms een halve frank gegeven als ik het zo mag stellen.... ik zag er echt niet uit, heel opgezwollen van de medicijnen die ik nam en ook was mijn gezicht heel getrokken van de pijn die ik constant had. Op bezoek gaan ergens was quasi onmogelijk, ja bij een vriendin die hetzelfde had en dan gingen we 's middags een paar uur slapen samen in bed... ik zou zeggen, als dr Coucke niet geschorst wordt op 14 maart, allen daarheen en hopelijk zijn jullie niet bij de christelijke mutualtiteit aangesloten...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me al weken enkel maar 85+ ... en dat maakt me niet vrolijk...
Maar... ik weet dat er weer een 'up' komt, dus we houden vol en proberen zoveel mogelijk begrip te krijgen/vragen! (dat heb ik intussen wel geleerd.. opkomen voor mezelf!!)

Sterkte iedereen!!

----------


## Agnes574

*Mail, mij doorgestuurd door ME/CVS.net*


Beste leden, .... en niet leden natuurlijk  :Wink: 

*Middels deze e-mail maken wij u graag attent op volgende twee zaken:*

*Nationale ME/CVS protestactie te Brussel op 14 maart 2011
*Presentatie nieuw boek dr. M. Maes te Antwerpen op 24 februari 2011

Het ME(cvs).net team

http://www.mecvs.net

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NATIONALE ME/CVS PROTESTACTIE TE BRUSSEL OP 14 MAART 2011*


Oproep in het belang van alle Belgische patiënten die lijden aan ME/CVS en fibromyalgie!

Omdat het overheidsbeleid inzake bovenvermelde aandoeningen sterk ontoereikend blijft, wordt er overgegaan tot een nationale protestactie.

Het gevoerde ME/CVS beleid is eenzijdig, onmenselijk en druist tegen alle wetenschappelijke logica in. Erger nog, in plaats van werk te maken van de medische en sociale noden van deze patiëntengroep houdt het RIZIV liever klopjacht op artsen die zich het lot van deze zwaar zieke mensen aantrekt. De monsterboete van 635.000 euro die het RIZIV twee CVS specialisten oplegde staat model voor de onverschilligheid van het RIZIV tegenover de ME/CVS problematiek.


*VOOR ONS PATIËNTEN IS DE MAAT VOL!*

Kom daarom samen met familie en vrienden mee naar Brussel op
Maandag 14 maart 2011.

We brengen een bezoek aan het Ministerie Van Volksgezondheid om aandacht te vragen voor de aanslepende problematiek van ME/CVS & fibromyalgie patiënten. Wij hopen op enkele honderden enthousiaste patiënten die met ons meestappen naar Minister Laurette Onkelinx.


Deelname aan de protestactie dient te gebeuren via de ingelegde bussen die vertrekken vanuit diverse locaties (Houthalen, Lommel, Antwerpen, Gent, Waasland,...)

Belangrijk!: Wie met eigen vervoer gaat valt buiten de verantwoordelijkheid van de organisatoren.

Alle informatie aangaande deze protestactie vindt u op de website:
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalecvsprotestactie/

Wees van de partij en bepaal zelf mee uw toekomst! 
Wij hopen op uw talrijke opkomst.
Iedere deelnemer aan de protestactie dient zich te houden aan het politiereglement van de stad Brussel. 
Deze actie is een initiatief van patiënten voor patiënten

Of: http://www.mecvs.net/module-ME_CVS_d...1-pid-725.html

----------


## Agnes574

*Uitnodiging voorstelling nieuw boek Dr. Maes op 24 februari 2011*

Zorro uitgeverij nodigt artsen, journalisten en patiënten(vertegenwoordigers) uit voor 
de officiële presentatie van Nooit meer moe: CVS ontmaskerd, van dr. Michael Maes over een (bio)logische verklaring voor ME/CVS en fibromyalgie en de zoektocht naar de oorzaken van deze "controversiële" ziekten.

Voor meer informatie over het boek: Kijk op de site!

Op het programma staan onder meer een documentaire over Michael Maes en het boek,
de officiële presentatie van het boek en een voordracht over ME/CVS door Frank Twisk van Het alternatief voor ME.


Het volledige persdossier met de uitnodiging vindt u via onderstaande link:
http://www.mecvs.net/module-ME_CVS_d...1-pid-718.html 


*De boekpresentatie vindt plaats op 24 februari 2011 om 14:00 uur.
Plaats van handeling: Filmhuis Klappei, Klappeistraat 2, 2060 Antwerpen.*

*U wordt verzocht Uw aanwezigheid aan te melden bij:
Zorro uitgeverij bvba
Braambeierhoekstraat 5
8340 Damme
België

+32-(0)474-591 728*
[email protected]

----------


## Lindavb

Ik ben een nieuw lid ik ben 19 jaar en heb vorige week te horen gekregen van de internist dat ik Cvs heb ik ben er nog al van geschrokken en zit met veel vragen. Ergens was het ook een soort van opluchting omdat er bewezen is dat ik ook werkelijk ziek ben, ik raakte er nogal van in de war dat er na maanden lange dokters bezoekjes en onderzoeken steeds niks uit kwam. Maar ik zit met een aantal vragen in me hoofd die me nog al onzeker maken, ik hoop dat iemand mij misschien antwoorden kan geven. Ik ben nu al een hele tijd vermoeid dat is begonne doordat ik plotseling van een op de andere dag heel duizelig werd bijna flauw viel en niet meer op mijn benen kon staan. Dat gevoel van bijna flauwvallen is wel wat minder maar de andere klachten worden met de dag erger maar dat zijn de klachten die ik nog wel kan begrijpen. Maar de volgende klachten vind ik moeilijk te verwoorden en klinken misschien nog al raar. Is het normaal dat ik zo afwezig ben ik heb het idee da ik wel leef en er ben maar toch ook weer niet alsof ik in een soort doorzichtige bal zit. Het lijkt alsof alles langs me heen gaat dat ik soms wel antwoord op mensen terwijl ik helemaal niet weet wat er gezegt word, het lijkt alsof geluid ook wat later en zachter binnen komt. Ik voel me niet helder van geest vergeet veel kan bijna niks onthouden als ik ergens ben geweest lijkt het meer alsof dat een droom was. Ik word er behoorlijk bang van het lijkt alsof ik een ander mens word en vraag me af of dit normale klachten zijn van Cvs? Ik kan me ook niet concentreren of me gedachten ergens op vast houden, het klinkt mssn raar ma het lijkt net of mijn ziel uit mn lichaam gaat elke dag een beetje meer alsof ik op een of andere manier een beetje op een andere wereld zit als de mensen om me heen, ik weet dat het nogal raar klinkt maar zo voel ik me echt ik wordt daar best gek van en vraag me bijna heel de dag af of dat er bij hoort en of dat minder gaat worden en hopelijk helemaal weg gaat want ik voel me heel iemand anders alsof alles is veranderd. Doordat ik bijna niks kan zit ik heel veel thuis en zit maar te piekeren en te piekeren ik wil er alles aan doen om weer beter te worden want dit ben ik niet ik was altijd actief en bezig. Doordat ik thuis zit zijb mijn telefoon, computer en tv m'n grootste vrienden gevonden zijn die prikkels slecht voor me en zou dat een aanleiding zijn tot dat vage wazige gevoel dat ik heb? Doordat ik zeg maar een beetje geisioleerd raak en alleen nog maar naar schermen kijk? Ik mis heel erg mijn sociale contacten en het praten met vrienden van mijn leeftijd het maakt me echt heel onzeker. Ik moet nog 2 maanden wachten voordat ik in therapie kan dus ben zelf maar begonnen om een boekje bij te houden met wat ik wel en niet kan iedere dag en hoe ik me voel elke dag ook probeer ik voor me zelf nog zoveel mogelijk te doen ook al word ik al naar tandenpoetsen broek aan trekken of aardapel schillen bijv. Al dood moe. Maar ik doe ademhalings en ontspannings oefeningen, want mijn fysiotherapeut zecht dat mijn spieren bijna altijd heel erg gespannen staan ook al heb ik juist zelf het idee dat ik helemaal ben verslapt en dat mijn spieren zwak zijn. Verder probeer ik iedere dag de hond 10min. Uit te laten en stap op de hometrainer en ik doe met gewichtjes van 1 kilo mn armen trainen. Is dit goed of werkt dat juist a van rechts? En welke voeding en vitamine worden aangeraden? Want wil graag een ander eetpatroon aan nemen want op mijn leeftijd bestond dat natuurlijk alleen uit fast food ik ben geen liefhebber van vlees vis en groente ma eet dat nu al meer. Maar mijn grootste vraag en zorg is eigenlijk als ik in therapie ga kan ik dan voorledig na lange duur genezen van Cvs? Ook al duurt dat jaren of heb ik het de rest van me leven? Ik zal er alles aan doen als het te genezen valt want het voelt alsof mijn leven nu elke dag word afgenomen..en ik hoorden dat er geen medicijnen voor Cvs is klopt dat? Of is er misschien medicijnen voor dat wazige vage gevoel dat gevoel dat ik afwezig ben en alles langs me heen gaat dat ik in een doorzichtige bal zit? Want dat is zo frustrerend! Ik hoop hier mee duidelijke uitleg te hebben gegeven en hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen en mij antwoorden kan geven. 

Gr. Linda

----------


## IngridSSSS

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en zocht eigenlijk iets anders (ouders van kindjes die iets hebben), maar lees nu dit in het forum en wil even iets kwijt. 

Ik was 1 zwangerschap ook zo heel erg moe (ik dacht zelf ook aan CVS, want ik kon niet meer, was altijd zwak en wilde alleen maar slapen), na tweede zwangerschap nog erger. Tot ik mijn kinderen niet meer kon verzorgen vanwege de vermoeidheid. Ik ben bij een osteopaat terecht gekomen. En zeg me dat ik gek ben, dat mag.... maar weet je dat ik na een paar behandelingen mijn vermoeidheid kwijt was??? Ik durf niet te zeggen dat ik hetzelfde had als jullie, maar ik weet hoe erg het is om altijd moe te zijn, dus misschien heeft iemand hier iets aan? Als je meer wilt weten, mag je me mailen hoor, en misschien heb je alles al geprobeerd, maar voor mij is het zo'n opluchting geweest, dat ik zo blij ben daar terecht gekomen te zijn. Na jaren moezijn weer normaal te leven. Misschien heeft het met mijn zwnagerschappen te maken, maar wat de oorzaak ook is, ik ben er vanaf, dus geef niet op!

----------


## IngridSSSS

hoi linda,
ik ben net nieuw op het forum en reageerde op iets algemeens maar lees nu pas jou mail. Ik herken heel veel van jou verhaal... duidelig, niet aanwezig alsof je een sombie bent en alsof iedereen door je heenlult. Niets onthouden en stukje van fysio met pijnlijke spieren! ik had ook verhoogde spierspanning, terwijl ik een vadoek was ! WEet jij hoe dit forum werkt en kan jij mij mailen? 
gr ingrid

----------


## saskia083

hallo, ik zou graag in contact komen met mensen met cvs.

om hierover te praten en tips van te krijgen over hoe je hier het best mee omgaat!

----------


## kaars

lindavb en saskia het is normaal allemaal dat je afwezig bent heb deze ook el een tijdje en er wordt er niets aangedaan heb ook de cvs en fibro en daar dan nog bij adison en lupus ne hele boterham en ze kunnen er weinig aan doen omdat de onderzoeken nog niet op het punt staan heb hier al bij vele dokters geweest en altijd de zelfde refrein zien niks en zit in uwe kop dat het zo helemaal niet is en die afwezigheid heb ik ook is normaal en onthouden ook dan moet je alles opschrijven of je vergeet de helft het is niet gemakkelijk maar je zal hele moeilijke momenten hebben en je mag nooit opgeven is de boodschap maar het blijft een zware klus ik heb het ook nog moeilijk mee groetjes

----------


## saskia083

hey,
ja het is soms zwaar vooral een veel te te vol hoofd hebben dat constant aan het malen is. ik moet de testen in leuven nog laten doen maar mijn huisdokter is ervan overtuigd dat het cvs is dat ik heb.

ik wil gewoon mensen leren kennen die het ook hebben of gehad hebben en er willen over praten, mss is het dan iets makkelijker om het te verwerken?

----------


## afra1213

ME wordt veroorzaakt door een virus.
Als dit virus weggehaald wordt is dit genezen.

De wetenschap moet meer onderzoek hierna doen, 
Misschien zullen zij dit uiteindelijk kunnen bewijzen.

----------


## christel1

CVS/ME kan verschillende oorzaken hebben, bij de ene is het een virus, bij de andere kan het misschien een microbe zijn die de trigger is naar het de CVS. Ik weet dat ik het waarschijnlijk opgelopen heb na een longontsteking en hiervoor veel cortisone gekregen heb en mijn eigen cortisol is waarschijnlijk nooit meer op gang gekomen, resultaat geen immuniteit meer tegen gelijk welke bacterie/virus. En nee het zit niet tussen de oren, bij mij had het verschillende lichamelijke oorzaken in het bloed terug te vinden.

----------


## christel1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...roPO-VdtTxOEJg

Misschien voor de nonbelievers, dit is echt de arts die me geholpen heeft en me echt door het oog van de naald heeft getrokken....

----------

